# Tigers in the zoo



## LaFoto (Nov 7, 2006)

Their lives is a total "blooper" ... kind of small cage, loads of fences or glass, the two creatures behaving as if being severely hospitalised, pacing to and fro and to and fro without end.

No good for anyone who would want to get their photo. I took about 16 or so and stayed with these 4, all of which can't be shown anywhere else but here in Snapshots and Bloopers, either. 






















No good. The life of those tigers isn't and my photos aren't, either.
But they are the pride of that zoo and everyone flocks over to this cage to look at the tigers!


----------



## anthwinter (Nov 10, 2006)

he/she looks sad


----------



## black moon (Nov 11, 2006)

Those really are really sad pics. In the first one though if the cat would have moved back you could have put you lens right up on the galss so threre would be no glare. that would have been pretty cool.


----------



## W.Smith (Nov 11, 2006)

So sad.


----------



## Dan28607 (Nov 22, 2006)

Poor thing.


----------



## Mr Avid (Nov 22, 2006)

Beautiful Animals, such a shame the way we treat them. I recently saw a stastistic that we, (humans) hold 20,000. Tigers in captivity...while the numbers in the wild dwindle. Soon we won't have any in the wild and those born in captivity can't be "reintroduced" to the wild.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 30, 2006)

Mr Avid said:
			
		

> Beautiful Animals, such a shame the way we treat them. I recently saw a stastistic that we, (humans) hold 20,000. Tigers in captivity...while the numbers in the wild dwindle. Soon we won't have any in the wild and those born in captivity can't be "reintroduced" to the wild.


 
That's true and I definately am not defending the caged animal thing - its horrible!  But I suppose if the ones in the wild dwindles and we didnt have them caged they would die out.  I just wish it didnt have to be such a small area for them.


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the reflections in the first, think it looks cool.

Feell bad though. =/


----------

